# Aokp vs axiom vs icsbionic



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

What are the main differences between all these ics builds? Is it noticeable under the hood stuff?

Sent from my AXI0M *IONIC using Tapatalk*


----------



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

I posted a similar topic last night. I was running ICS4BIONIC and then switched over to AXI0M as soon as it became available. I think AXI0M is smoother than ICS and I've had less data drops on it. As far as battery life is concerned, I haven't been running it long enough to know for sure.

I haven't tried AOKP yet but I plan on switching over to check out all the customization features it offers. All of the ICS ROMs have the same bugs as of now (i.e. camera, data, etc) so at this point it seems to just depend on personal preference. Check out my topic from last night titled "AOKP or AXI0M" if you haven't already. It has a few pointers

Sent from my AXI0M *IONIC using RootzWiki*


----------

